# Flex Seal



## wolfen1086

Anybody seen the stuff on tv?
Well....... The wife bought me a can of it at a local store and remember my front awning I repaired? well it still leaks a little so I will be doing an independent test of Flex Seal for the TSF community 

I will follow the directions on the can, and I will post eth results on here, only one problem, theres no rain in the forecast for a few days and I gotta wait till its above 60F so bear with me guys


----------



## WereBo

Do you have a hosepipe, then you can have 'pretend-rain' :laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek

If the sun is out, the surface will be above 60F I would think

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

WereBo said:


> Do you have a hosepipe, then you can have 'pretend-rain' :laugh:


Yea I do , but after I sealed it with the tar I tried that and there weer no leaks, but after a rain shower there were a few leaks, so I need nature to help me test this stuff


----------



## wolfen1086

Basementgeek said:


> If the sun is out, the surface will be above 60F I would think
> 
> BG


I re-read the can , it says the can must be above 60 f, so I'm gonna coat teh awning tomorrow when its warmer than today

I need warm temps becauseof my old bones LOL


----------



## MPR

If the stuff's paintable like it says on the adds I may have used something like it once to repair a bunch of thin cracks in some lath and plaster walls. The spray-on rubber stuff I used actually worked pretty well and stopped the paint from cracking.


----------



## wolfen1086

Ok guys I Sprayed it on today followed the instructions to the letter, the stuff seems to have worked as advertised because I saw it run into little cracks and holes like tar. The can didn't last as long as I would have liked, but considering I was spraying a liquefied solid I can't complain, getting the last bit out of the can was a royal exwife though, had to shake while spraying like we did in the old days trying to get that last bit of paint out of the spray can onto our bikes.


Now I need rain, Maybe Thursday.


----------



## wolfen1086

Ok Guys here's the assessment Flex Seal DOES WORK as advertised on a flat surface, I sprayed it as per the instructions on the can and where I got it thick enough at there is no leaks, the spot where I ran out and did not get enough there still leaks. So I can honestly say Flex Seal DOES work.


----------



## bruiser

I've heard that truck bed lining will work just as well.


----------



## wolfen1086

I can't say anything about truck bed liner because I have never tested or used that stuff, I have always used oil based enamel paint instead, but I assume that bed liner would work.


----------



## Philip7282

Hi ,

bruiser I have tried at my truck bed lining and it worked but I had to applied 2 times. So I applied the 1st time and let it dry, and after that I applied the 2nd time.
Some people had some problems with the results (I have found here) but in my opinion I would say that people just put a lot of flex seal in the beginning and try it before it gets dried so the product doesn't have time to attach to the surface. 
Have you tried the white version of it ? 
Thanks .


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi Phillip welcome to TSF

This is a 18 month old post.

Like any paint, surface must be clean and dry. Always follow the label or web instructions to the letter for best results.

I have tried similiar products and it works OK on drain leaks, nothing under any pressure.

If you need help,please start your own post as this one is closed.

BG


----------

